# Dole/work question



## garythegreat (8 Jan 2008)

Im looking for a job at the moment, in the meantime i claimed the dole for 2 weeks before starting a temp job today. Unfortunatly the temp job is not gonna work out - it took me 2 hours to get in and two hours back. Im not doing that for 9euro an hour, its a pity cos the job was grand. So im gonna temp somewhere else instead, but i dont start the new temp role for 2 weeks.

Question is, can i sign back on the dole now, considering that i worked one day - or do i lose my whole whole weeks dole cos i worked one day? And if i say nothing about working one day to the SW (i will only get paid 63euro for the 4hours commute and 7 hours work), will they see it on my PRSI and reclaim my dole back?

Thnaks for the reply in advance


----------



## garythegreat (8 Jan 2008)

Another thing, if a temp agency has 2 days work for me - lets say to cover sickness - is there a way i can claim the dole for the rest of the week, the other 3 days?


----------



## Welfarite (9 Jan 2008)

You can claim Jobseeker's Benefit/Allowance for any day of unemployment, except Subnday. In your scenario, you nshould tell them that you worked one day and "sign off" for that day. You will get your weekly rate of payment, divided by six, multiplied by five. Same applies to the scenario where you get two days temp work, you sign off for those days and get the other four days  paid. Lots of people are doing this, working casually adn claiming the balance of the week on Jobseeker's Benefit/Allowance.

If you claim to be unemployed while working, you are claiming fraudulently. The employer is obliged by law to notify SW of your commencement of employemnt, even if its one day and you will very quickly find yourself under the spotlight.


----------



## garythegreat (9 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the answer, thats what i'll do then so. I'll take all the temp work i can and sign on for when not working the rest of the time.


----------



## garythegreat (9 Jan 2008)

Im gonna do the casual work thing - only problem being im registered with a coupe of temp agencies, will i have to get them all to stamp the card? Like lets say i do work for 2 seperate agencies in a week, do both have to stamp it?


----------



## Welfarite (10 Jan 2008)

What card?


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Jan 2008)

I assume you are talking about casual dockets which must be signed and stamped by employer and filled in and signed by emloyee stating days worked and days available for work.

I think you should check it out with the SW office where you sign on if it is necessary to have both agencies stamp your dockets.

Perhaps keeping payslips from both agencies may help as proof of days worked or not.


----------



## indebtedgal (14 Jan 2008)

> The employer is obliged by law to notify SW of your commencement of employemnt, even if its one day and you will very quickly find yourself under the spotlight.


 I have a question regarding the above. Is the employer only obliged to contact SW when you are claiming social for only some days and working the rest for this employer or do all employers notify social welfare when they take on a new employee.. eg, if joe soap leaves one job and starts immediatly in another are social welfare notified..?


----------



## Welfarite (14 Jan 2008)

The employer completes a form regarding every commencement of employment which is sent to SW, who then X-ref against their payments system to ensure that there are no overlaps.


----------



## indebtedgal (15 Jan 2008)

Welfarite said:


> The employer completes a form regarding every commencement of employment which is sent to SW, who then X-ref against their payments system to ensure that there are no overlaps.


 

I think that is mad considering the number of people who must move to a new employer every year without ever having signed on. There must be a huge amount of work involved in that.


----------



## Welfarite (15 Jan 2008)

indebtedgal said:


> There must be a huge amount of work involved in that.


 

They use things called computer programmes, I think....


----------

